
Scientists Engineer a Beanless Coffee - emptybits
https://www.npr.org/sections/thesalt/2019/07/08/737628786/a-bitter-end-for-regular-joe-scientists-engineer-a-smooth-beanless-coffee
======
zoomablemind
For a lot of people these days, the coffee they consume appears 'beanless'
already. Be it from a K-cup, instant, or just picking an already made brew at
favorite coffee shop.

Sure, there're still beans in the beginning, but what ends up in the cup is
some concoction blended from all stages of preparations. Yet that concoction
turns out to also gain some 'magic' residue in the process...or even added
directly, like vanilla, chicory, etc.

Nice work synthesizing the flavor and 'grounds', but this seems to me to be in
the similar niche as energy drinks, especially with the fact that caffeine is
added as a separate ingredient of this product.

